# The most popular rental gear according to Lensrentals.com



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 3, 2018)

> The great folks at Lensrentals.com have compiled their list of the most popular rental gear for 2018. Canon is well represented on the list along with Sony.
> 
> Canon EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II
> Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## crazydogrun (Dec 4, 2018)

But the 5D Mark III, when you can rent the Mark IV instead? Odd. I'd expect the expensive 5DSR before the III.


----------



## ethanz (Dec 4, 2018)

But but but Sony Nikon


----------



## brianboru (Dec 4, 2018)

crazydogrun said:


> But the 5D Mark III, when you can rent the Mark IV instead? Odd. I'd expect the expensive 5DSR before the III.


Right now the difference in rental cost isn't very much, but I bet back in January the Mark III was "cost advantaged."


----------



## tmroper (Dec 4, 2018)

crazydogrun said:


> But the 5D Mark III, when you can rent the Mark IV instead? Odd. I'd expect the expensive 5DSR before the III.


Maybe the Mark IV was booked. I have a feeling a lot of these rentals are for video productions, which often have fixed production schedules.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 4, 2018)

Really interesting ranking.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 4, 2018)

tmroper said:


> Maybe the Mark IV was booked. I have a feeling a lot of these rentals are for video productions, which often have fixed production schedules.


Maybe you already have a 5D3 and want another backup for an important event. And you want to use the same type.
Maybe you want to buy a 5D3 as it is much cheaper than the 4 and try it out first.
Maybe... ;-)


----------



## RGF (Dec 4, 2018)

wonder what the requests would look like. This might be hard to do since many people look on the website w/o requesting


----------



## RayValdez360 (Dec 6, 2018)

That list shows how video is very important according to almost everything on that list.. The funny thing to me is that imo the 24-70mm or both that and the 70-200mm might be the only items that is probably rented for photos more than video.


----------

